# All puppies will shade their baby fur?



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

When they turn to their 6-7 months? 
I heard sables do, how about black and tan?
The puppy I chose doesn't have very dark face, I hope he will grow up to be darker, is that possible?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, all puppies shed their puppy fur as their adult double coat comes in. Sables change color dramatically. Black and tans do too, but to a lesser extent, and black and tans end up lighter as adults than they were as pups, not darker. The black recedes and the tan expands as black and tans mature.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Is there any way to keep his hair dark? I'm curious. Like feeding with something special? Pls don't laugh me.












> Originally Posted By: Chris WildYes, all puppies shed their puppy fur as their adult double coat comes in. Sables change color dramatically. Black and tans do too, but to a lesser extent, and black and tans end up lighter as adults than they were as pups, not darker. The black recedes and the tan expands as black and tans mature.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

No can't change the colors. But once you have that puppy you will fall in love with his/her anyways not matter what the colors.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The only GSD's that don't change are blacks and bi-colors. So if you chose one of those, then that will work! Otherwise, be prepared for changes, it is wonderful to watch the unfolding of adult coloring as far as I am concerned. BTW I have a bi-color and a blanket back, now look forward to my sable baby to change...not rushing it though enjoying every second of his puppycoat.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I wish! If you post some pictures of your pup, we can all take guesses at what he'll look like. My pup had a very black face, now he's very red with a black bat on his forehead head.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Will the color depends on their parents'? I get a boy, will he grows up like his father more or mother more? 



> Originally Posted By: Heidi WNo can't change the colors. But once you have that puppy you will fall in love with his/her anyways not matter what the colors.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

NICE DOG!!!
This is mine: 










I posted in another thread too. This is the only pic I have so far..











> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaI wish! If you post some pictures of your pup, we can all take guesses at what he'll look like. My pup had a very black face, now he's very red with a black bat on his forehead head.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

In my pup's case - he looks like neither parent. They're both blanket backs with dark faces and dots over their eyes. Very similar looking because both parents come out of a pure black sire and a gold sable (or b/t depending on who's telling the story). Otto doesn't look like any of his parents or his grandparents but he looks just like his brothers.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

It depends. Is he sable now or is he black and tan? If he is sable and the dad is sable then yes probably close to it.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Aww, your puppy is adorable, what a sweet face. Going to be as blondie though, like this dog









Same dog on the left sticking out his tongue. Wanted to post this becuase the dog on the right looks very much like my puppy's parents.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Adorable Black and tan, I think his muzzel with stay dark but his legs etc will get lighter.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Bella at 8 wks








now


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

If I read your other post right - here's the pedigree
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=470538&modir=475698

Pretty black and tan


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

They definitely lighten up a lot as they get older... well black and tans/reds do at least.

Here's a pic of Lucifer at 9 weeks...









Here she is now at a little over a year...


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Let me check if I can find my pup's older brothers/sisters...



> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaIn my pup's case - he looks like neither parent. They're both blanket backs with dark faces and dots over their eyes. Very similar looking because both parents come out of a pure black sire and a gold sable (or b/t depending on who's telling the story). Otto doesn't look like any of his parents or his grandparents but he looks just like his brothers.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

He's black and tan. (well the breeder says probably black and red)...



> Originally Posted By: Heidi WIt depends. Is he sable now or is he black and tan? If he is sable and the dad is sable then yes probably close to it.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaAww, your puppy is adorable, what a sweet face. Going to be as blondie though, like this dog
> Same dog on the left sticking out his tongue. Wanted to post this becuase the dog on the right looks very much like my puppy's parents.


The left is your dog?


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

My pup is 8 weeks too. But I'm worried he won't get a black face-which I would like he to be...



> Originally Posted By: Heidi WBella at 8 wks


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Yes his father's lines are all black and tan. I really hope he can keep that looking! 



> Originally Posted By: Barb E.If I read your other post right - here's the pedigree
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=470538&modir=475698
> 
> Pretty black and tan


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

I'll wait and see...hope for the best!











> Originally Posted By: Lucy DogThey definitely lighten up a lot as they get older... well black and tans/reds do at least.
> 
> Here's a pic of Lucifer at 9 weeks...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Liz SMy pup is 8 weeks too. But I'm worried he won't get a black face-which I would like he to be...


From that picture you posted of your pup, it looks like his face is already light now, so it's only going to get lighter as he gets older. If you look at all the black and tan pictures, they all get lighter as they get older. Just my opinion, but i wouldn't get your hopes up about a real dark face... nothing wrong with a lighter face though.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Yes, he's already light. I saw another photo of him when he was even younger---he used to have the darkest face in the litter. Not sure about the sunlight tho.

The breeder removed that photo, I'm gonna ask her to send it to me. 




> Originally Posted By: Lucy Dog
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Liz SMy pup is 8 weeks too. But I'm worried he won't get a black face-which I would like he to be...
> ...


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildYes, all puppies shed their puppy fur as their adult double coat comes in. Sables change color dramatically. Black and tans do too, but to a lesser extent, and black and tans end up lighter as adults than they were as pups, not darker. The black recedes and the tan expands as black and tans mature.


She's not kidding either. Our (sable) Nissa was a fluffy light tan all over except her face and her feeties and a few scattered whisps of dark when she was a pup. I knew this was going to change and that no matter howmuch I hoped otherwise, I knew that much loved buff color was going to disappear. She's now a very black sable with little bits of tan here and there. Our male on the other hand I thought was going to be more sable. We got him at 7mos and it just didn't look at all like he was going to take on the standard look of a GSD but he did and now he's a rich black and red plush coat.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

While the tan will definately take over, the face may stay black, here is Dallas at 10wks and in November at almost 4.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Liz SMy pup is 8 weeks too. But I'm worried he won't get a black face-which I would like he to be...


Black and tans lighten up a lot as they mature. Your pup will be lighter, with less black markings when he is an adult. His face will get even lighter, not darker, and while he should still have a black muzzle and some black on the head, he won't have a black face. Sorry.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon's lightened a bit and has some to go yet. He was always very dark as a puppy. When he is in the show ring, most of the dogs his age now have a black snout and black saddle, while Nikon is just finally going from blanket black to his black saddle. I don't mind, as I love the rich black and also hope he retains the black face.

8 weeks









Here he is, 6 or 7 months, you can see what I mean about being blanket black









Now (~8 months)









Father









Mother (pregnant with his litter)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: bmass01While the tan will definately take over, the face may stay black, here is Dallas at 10wks and in November at almost 4.


not likely in the case of the OP's pup. your pups face is significantly darker then the photo of the OP's pup and at around the same age. if Jack finds this thread... perhaps he can post pics of Jasper as a pup vs Jasper now, but my prediction is that this pup will look very close to that.

here is a thread with photos of Jasper. (Jasper is the dog on the right in the 3rd photo)


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

That is interesting! So no chance to do any prediction. I got it. Going to tust my first sight of the pup then. 
Thanks!



> Originally Posted By: Riley's MomOur male on the other hand I thought was going to be more sable. We got him at 7mos and it just didn't look at all like he was going to take on the standard look of a GSD but he did and now he's a rich black and red plush coat.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Ok, I will not hope for the dark black face...









But.....any little chance to look like his father?













> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> Black and tans lighten up a lot as they mature. Your pup will be lighter, with less black markings when he is an adult. His face will get even lighter, not darker, and while he should still have a black muzzle and some black on the head, he won't have a black face. Sorry.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Your dog looks great!



> Originally Posted By: LiesjeNikon's lightened a bit and has some to go yet. He was always very dark as a puppy. When he is in the show ring, most of the dogs his age now have a black snout and black saddle, while Nikon is just finally going from blanket black to his black saddle. I don't mind, as I love the rich black and also hope he retains the black face.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Look at the photos of his parents - that is what pattern he will end up with as an adult...WGR show line dogs are pretty consistantly saddles - and dark pigment is not a given, lots of them lighten up in the fac and saddle...

He's a cute boy, and you will love him and not even think about the color as he changes...!

Lee


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Right right! As long as he becomes my pup, I'll love him all the way!











> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumLook at the photos of his parents - that is what pattern he will end up with as an adult...WGR show line dogs are pretty consistantly saddles - and dark pigment is not a given, lots of them lighten up in the fac and saddle...
> 
> He's a cute boy, and you will love him and not even think about the color as he changes...!
> 
> Lee


----------



## meili.harrison (Apr 28, 2009)

Here's Logan. His papers say black & tan, do you think he'll be darker? He's got significant black fur right now, but I know all that will change. These pics show him at 10 weeks old.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

^ Looks like he might be a blanket black (black and tan but more black than just a saddle).


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Liz S

I can tell your pup will be a stunning gorgeous boy just like his dad!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Is Bi-Color and Blanket Black the same?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

No. A bi-color is much darker, with markings similar to a doberman.


----------



## meili.harrison (Apr 28, 2009)

cool! thanks for your guess







love him just the same!


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

THANK YOU for the good words !!!!


















> Originally Posted By: Heidi WLiz S
> 
> I can tell your pup will be a stunning gorgeous boy just like his dad!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

We will need those new piks in 6 months or so from now so we can see those beautiful changes!


----------

